# Raff's Piano Quartets



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Listening now to Raff's two piano quartets in my office for the 1st time. Both sound amazingly good to my ears. In general I love Raff's music.


----------



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the tip :tiphat: - I've only some symphonic music by him & some morceaux for vn & pf. Piano quartets are right up my street.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

The String Sextet op.178, Piano Quintet op.107 and the four Piano trios are very enjoyable too.


----------

